# wma in wav konvertieren



## Kasperkopf (22. Mai 2002)

Ich weiism gehört eigentlich nicht hier her.
Kann mir jemand sagen mit welchem Programm ich wma Dateien in wav oder mp3 umwandeln kann. Und bitte nennt nicht das Diskwriter Plugin von Winamp das funktioniert bei nmir nicht.


----------



## ritterrunkel (24. Mai 2002)

Hi KK!!

Das einzige Prog, das nach meinen Kenntnissen das kann ist "my mp3" von Steinberg. Aber Vorsicht! WMA ist ein Windows- Format mit einem besch.. Kompressionsformat. Sei dann bitte nicht über die Qualität des Sounds enttäuscht.
"Magic" bietet ähnliches Programm preiswerter, weiss aber nicht,ob es das  kann.

MFG RR


----------

